# في أيّام الخليفة هارون الرشيد



## Anatoli

Marhaba,

I was practising typing in Arabic and found it easier to absorb the text by transcribing it. Someone may find this useful, I need to post some questions later on:


Lesson 8
part 1
في أيّام الخليفة هارون الرشيد كان في بغداد حمّال فقير اسمه الهندباد وفي يوم من الأيّام كان الهندباد هٰذا يحمل حملا ثقيلا إلى بيت تاجر 
Fii l-ayaam al-khaliifa haaruun ar-rashiid kaan fi baghdaad Hammaal faqiir ismu-h al-hindibaad.

وفي يوم من الأيّام كان الهندباد هٰذا يحمل حملاً ثقللاً إلى بيت تاجر في السوق.​wa-fii yawm min al-ayyaam kaana al-hindibaad haadhaa yaHmil Himlan thaqiilan ilaa bayt taajir fii as-suuq.

فوقف في الطّريق عند باب قصر فخم للاستراحة من عمله.
fa-waqafa fii T-Tariiq `inda baab qaSr fakhm li-listiraaHah min `amalih.​ 
وبينما هو جالس هكذا سمع موسيقى جميلة منعثة من داخل القصر.​wa-baynamaa huwa jaalis hakadhaa sami`a muusiiqa munba`itha min daakhila l-qaSr.

​
1: how do you type superscript alif (in haadhaa) using standard Arabic keyboard if you can at all, I used SC UniPad.

2: what is _hakadhaa _(ka - like, dhaa - this)?

3: What's is the root of listiraaHah and what is the past tense verb?

4: Any typos?


----------



## abusaf

Very good. However, you did not write out the case endings of the words. 

For example:


> وفي يوم من الأيّام كان الهندباد هٰذا يحمل حملاً ثقللاً إلى بيت تاجر في السوق.​ wa-fii yawmin min al-ayyaami kaana al-hindibaad haadhaa yaHmilu Himlan thaqiilan ilaa bayti taajirin fii as-suuqi.​


You learn alot more by writing out the case endings, and you become more fluent in the grammar.

The root of استراحة is راح , and the word means, relax, لاستراحة , to rest, للاستراحة من عمله = to rest from his work.

هكذا means, like you said, "like this" i.e "in this manner".


----------



## cherine

Anatoli said:


> 1: how do you type superscript alif (in haadhaa) using standard Arabic keyboard if you can at all, I used SC UniPad.
> 2: what is _hakadhaa _(ka - like, dhaa - this)?
> 3: What's is the root of listiraaHah and what is the past tense verb?


Very good work Anatoli  
1- We don't type the superscript alif in haadha or any other similar words. The only text/context where I see this alif is in the Qur'an or in caligraphic works of arts. So don't worry about typing it.
2- Yes, haakadha means "like this".
3- The word is al-istiraaHa, it means "rest", and the root is ر-و-ح  , like the word راحة


----------



## Josh_

And the past tense is استريّح .


----------



## abusaf

the past tense is 
هو استراح
أنا استرحت
etc.


----------



## cherine

Yes, Abusaf is correct, istarayya7 is the colloquial Egyptian from istaraa7a.


----------



## Josh_

Ah, yes, of course.  There's that Egyptian colloqiual creeping into my MSA again.


----------



## cherine

Anatoli said:


> 4: Any typos?


 Not really. Most of my addings are the case endings. The rest is correct. You forgot the yaa2 in thakiilan, and the baa2 of munba3itha.
I added this ' to words with hamzat al-wasl just to mark it, I hope you won't mix between it and the similar mark you've used to indicate the 3ein 

If you have any question, don't hesitate to ask 

 في أيّام الخليفة هارون الرشيد، كان في بغداد حمّال فقير اسمه الهندباد ​Fii l-ayaami 'l-khaliifati haaruun ar-rashiid, kaana fi baghdaada Hammaalun faqiirun ismuhu al-hindibaad.​ وفي يوم من الأيّام كان الهندباد هٰذا يحمل حملاً ثقيلاً إلى بيت تاجر في السوق. 
wa-fii yawmin min al-ayyaami kaana al-hindibaad haadhaa yaHmilu Himlan thaqiilan ilaa bayti taajirin fii 's-suuqi.
 فوقف في الطّريق عند باب قصر فخم للاستراحة من عمله.​fa-waqafa fii 'T-Tariiqi `inda baabi qaSrin fakhmin li-listiraaHahti min `amali-hi.

 وبينما هو جالس هكذا سمع موسيقى جميلة منبعثة من داخل القصر. ​wa-baynamaa huwa jaalisun hakadhaa sami`a muusiiqa munba`ithatan min daakhili 'l-qaSri.


----------



## arablang

Anatoli said:


> فوقف في الطّريق عند باب قصر فخم للاستراحة من عمله.​


Sorry, I still don't understand this grammar:
Is "istiraaHah" here a verb in the "maSdar"form or is it a noun (al-istiraaHah/the relaxation)?


----------



## abusaf

arablang said:


> Sorry, I still didn't understand this grammar:
> Is "istiraaHah" here a verb in the "maSdar"form or is it a noun?




It's masdar. 

فوقف في الطّريق عند باب قصر فخم للاستراحة من عمله

The masdar is استراحة , which means resting (not the verb).

So we can simplify the sentence by saying:

وقف للاستراحة

He stopped, for the purpose of resting. لــِـ


----------



## arablang

abusaf said:


> The masdar is استراحة , which means resting (not the verb).



 glad that I told Anatoli correctly in my pm (we use the same book). But to be honest I do not understand how to form the maSdar from a verb, which rules apply, and when you can/have to use the maSdar-form. (the above-quoted sentence is from a chapter in which maSdar is not explained). All I know is that the Arabic maSdar is a verbal noun which seems to equal the English "gerund" or the German "Infinitiv".


----------



## Josh_

arablang said:


> glad that I told Anatoli correctly in my pm (we use the same book). But to be honest I do not understand how to form the maSdar from a verb, which rules apply, and when you can/have to use the maSdar-form. (the above-quoted sentence is from a chapter in which maSdar is not explained). All I know is that the Arabic maSdar is a verbal noun which seems to equal the English "gerund" or the German "Infinitiv".


Actually, the derivation of the maSdar is easy for verb forms II-X.  The maSdar from form I verbs should to be memorized with the verb.  Check out this thread, for more information on forming maSdars.


----------



## abusaf

arablang said:


> But to be honest I do not understand how to form the maSdar from a verb, which rules apply, and when you can/have to use the maSdar-form.



It's rare that you HAVE to use the masdar form, mostly it's interchangeable with the verb.

Let me demonstrate:

أريد أن أذهب
_I want to go (litt. I want that I go)

_and

أريد الذهاب
_I want to go_

Etc.


----------



## linguist786

Is it OK if I have a go at translating this? If this should be in a separate thread, please separate . Here goes:

في أيّام الخليفة هارون الرشيد كان في بغداد حمّال فقير اسمه الهندباد. وفي يوم من الأيّام كان الهندباد هٰذا يحمل حملاً ثقللاً إلى بيت تاجر في السوق. فوقف في الطّريق عند باب قصر فخم للاستراحة من عمله. وبينما هو جالس هكذا سمع موسيقى جميلة منعثة من داخل القصر. 
​ 
In the days of the Khalifa Haruun Ar-Rashiid, there was a poor porter called Al-Hindibaad. And one day Al-Hindibaad was carrying a load to a merchant's house in the market. Thus he stopped on the road near a door of a magnificent palace to rest from his work. Whilst sitting (it happened) like this: he heard beautiful "gushing" music coming from the inside of the palace.​ 
Not sure how to translate منبعثة - is it the idea that the music kept stopping and playing?​ 
Anyway corrections/suggestions more than welcome  In fact that's the whole point ​


----------



## Abu Bishr

linguist786 said:


> Not sure how to translate منبعثة - is it the idea that the music kept stopping and playing?
> 
> ​




"proceeding, emanating, coming, rising, stemming, originating from" are all possibilities. 
​


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks all for your answers, still digesting what you said, guys.


First of all, case endings, though incorrect transcribed by me matched the pronunciation on the CD but I agree that we need to learn the correct endings.




> kaana fi baghdaada Hammaalun faqiirun


 Shouldn't this be?
kaana fi baghdaadi (following fii?) Hammaalan (following kaana) faqiiran


Linguist thanks for translation, it is correct I've got it but others may benefit.​


----------



## Abu Bishr

Anatoli said:


> Shouldn't this be?
> 
> kaana fi baghdaadi (following fii?) Hammaalan (following kaana) faqiiran​


 
No, "baghdaad" is what they refer to as a diptote or semin-declinable noun (غير المنصرف or الممنوع من الصرف ) like مكة and دمشق , and does not take a kasrah in the Genitive but a fatHah instead. In other words, its declension is the same for the accusative & genitive. The diptote can become triptote (منصرف) or take the kasrah in the genitive in one of two cases: (1) it is pre-fixed with (أل) providing it takes (أل) and (2) it occurs as a muDaf.

As for "Hammaal" the correct ending is "Hammaalun" and the same goes for "faqiirun" being its adjective. The reason is as follows:

"Kaana" is normally followed by two nouns (N1 & N2) the first of which is in the Nomminative and the second of which is in the Accusative in the order of (kaana N1 N2). However, the sequence of N1 & N2 can be reversed especially when N2 is a prepositional phrase (PP) such that the order becomes: (kaana N2 N1) with N2 being a PP like in our sentence here: [kaana fii baghdada (N2 = PP) Hammaalun faqiirun (N1)]. Hence, this sentence was originally [kaana Hammaalun faqiirun (N1) fii baghdada (N2)] but then the sequence of N1 & N2 changed.


----------



## elroy

Good job translating. I only have a few comments:





linguist786 said:


> In the days of the Khalifa Haruun Ar-Rashiid, there was, in Baghdad, a poor porter called Al-Hindibaad. And one day this Al-Hindibaad was carrying a heavy load to a merchant's house in the market. Thus He stopped on the road near a the door of a magnificent palace to rest from his work. Whilst sitting (it happened) like this:, he heard beautiful "gushing" music coming forth from the inside of the palace.


----------



## linguist786

Wow.. thanks for that elroy. I understand your corrections and have no questions


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks guys, for your help.  I can't post the original text in full as it is a copyrighted material. I received help with the grammar questions and transliteration from Cherine by PM.


----------



## arablang

@Josh Adkins
thx



abusaf said:


> أريد أن أذهب1
> _I want to go (litt. I want that I go)
> 
> _and
> 
> أريد الذهاب2
> _I want to go_
> 
> Etc.



thx for you explanation. 
Let's see if I got it correctly:
1 is  أن + conjunctive-form of the verb
2 is maSdar-form of the verb (verbalized noun) "I want the going"

so after modal verbs the constructions are interchangeable.




linguist786 said:


> Not sure how to translate منبعثة - is it the idea that the music kept stopping and playing?​



Is munba`ithata a present participle? I couldn't find it in the dict.
What is the present/past stem of this verb?


----------



## elroy

arablang said:


> @Josh Adkins
> thx Thanks.
> thx Thanks for you explanation.
> Let's see if I got it correctly:
> 1 is أن + conjunctive-form of the verb
> 2 is maSdar-form of the verb (verbalized noun) "I want the going"
> 
> so after modal verbs the constructions are interchangeable.


 Yes, assuming that by "conjunctive" you mean "subjunctive." 


> Is munba`ithata a present participle? I couldn't find it in the dict.
> What is the present/past stem of this verb?


 It is an "active verbal participle."  The past tense form is انبعث and the present tense form is ينبعث (these are both 3rd person masculine singular). 

Moderator Note: Please refrain form using chatspeak.  Write "thanks" and not "thx."  Thanks.


----------



## arablang

elroy said:


> Yes, assuming that by "conjunctive" you mean "subjunctive."


oh ;-)  yes of course, in English it is called "subjunctive". 



> It is an "active verbal participle."


Mmmh...I think we both mean the same. You call it "active participle", in high school we always called it "present participle".
The man standing (present participle) next to me is my friend. 
He has talked (past participle) to me.



> The past tense form is انبعث and the present tense form is ينبعث (these are both 3rd person masculine singular).


thank you for your great help so far, but it is not listed in my dictionnary, so I do not know how to prononce it: 
past: anba`itha?
present: yanba`ith?



> Moderator Note: Please refrain form using chatspeak.  Write "thanks" and not "thx."  Thanks.


I think everyone understood what I meant, but I promise to do better and never to disfigure here an English word anymore ;-)


----------



## elroy

arablang said:


> Mmmh...I think we both mean the same. You call it "active participle", in high school we always called it "present participle".
> The man standing (present participle) next to me is my friend.
> He talked (past participle) to me.


 To tell you the truth "active verbal participle" is the term I've heard foreigners use. I did not learn Arabic this way so I rely on them for information on English terminology used to explain Arabic grammar.  By the way, "talked" in your sentence is not a past participle, but a regular past tense verb. It would be a past participle in a sentence like "I have _talked_ to him." 


> past: anba`itha?
> present: yanba`ith?


 inba'atha, yanba'ithu


> I think everyone understood what I meant, but I promise to do better and never to disfigure here an English word anymore ;-)


 Es geht nicht darum, ob man dich versteht, sondern darum, dass das ein Sprachenforum ist.  Liese dir bitte unsere Regeln einmal durch, vor allem Regel Nummer 22.


----------



## abusaf

Arablang

The verb ينبعث is from the root verb بعث , it carries a passive meaning and means "to be sent out". Look in your dictionary for بعث and you will find it there, its the VII form. Especially if you have the Hans Wehr dictionary.


----------



## arablang

you are of course right, in "I talked" the verb is in the past tense and not a participle, I will correct this in my posting.

But as far as the grammatical expression for participles is concerned check wikipedia for "participle".
When you do a google search for "active (verbal) participle" you will find topics mostly not relating to the English language.



> inba'atha, yanba'ithu


thanks a lot!!! 

I appreciate very much your help!
Your German is excellent!!! You seem to be a multi-language talent  I'd be glad to be that good in Arabic. But be careful: the imperative 2nd person sg. of 'lesen' is "Lies!'


----------



## arablang

abusaf said:


> Arablang
> 
> The verb ينبعث is from the root verb بعث , it carries a passive meaning and means "to be sent out". Look in your dictionary for بعث and you will find it there, its the VII form. Especially if you have the Hans Wehr dictionary.



 you helped me really a lot with this. THANKS!!!
Now due to your indication of the root, I've finally found it in my dictionary. Unfortunately I do not have Hans Wehr. It is very expensive here. I use Langenscheidt's dictionary which is affordable, lists words in alphabetical word order [good for beginners  ] but not all verb forms . But even in my 'poor' Langenscheidt the VII form for this verb is indicated.


----------

